
How Can an Existing Centralized Finance System Defeat a Crypto-Currency? - arud
https://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/99972/how-can-an-existing-centralized-finance-system-defeat-a-crypto-currency
======
sharemywin
Don't kid yourself look at bit coin wealth distribution.

[https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/1-bitcoin-community-
controls...](https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/1-bitcoin-community-
controls-99-bitcoin-wealth/)

it's way worse than any current wealth distribution.

~~~
sharemywin
which means there's anywhere from 100-1000 people that could decimate the
value of bitcoin by selling there stake.

